# Warmoth 7 string Builds



## GRRG_Djent (Jul 21, 2011)

Has anyone attempted to build, or played an already assembled 7 string warmoth guitar? I am looking at building a 7 string Carved top and am curious what other people have thought about them? Service, craftsmanship etc.


----------



## GRRG_Djent (Jul 21, 2011)

My prefered specs are as follows

Swamp Ash body w/ Quilt Maple top
Floyd Rose bridge
H/H Dimarzio Crunch Lab/Liquifire
One Volume, 3 way switch
2xOn/On/On DPDT switches (Series/Split/Parallel) per p/u

Birds Eye 1 pce Maple neck
Gold frets
FR locking Nut
Schaller Mini Locking Machine heads

Gold Hardware 

Washed Black Transparent with Natural Masked Drop top

Total Cost (with finishing) before tax $1710.00 US
Ordering unfinished would save $300+ Can always finish with Tung or Lindseed Oil


----------



## Speculum Speculorum (Jul 21, 2011)

Not to poop on your party, but I considered a Warmoth 7 string when I started looking around. The conclusion that I came to is that if I would have stuck in the same price range that you're talking about, I could have had a very nice Carvin DC727 that I didn't need built for me. After extensive and exhausting research, I concluded the following things:

1. I love my Warmoth strat neck. I intend to buy a Warmoth body to replace the cheap Mexican piece of crap that is clinging to my beautiful neck in a little while. But despite serious googling, I could find very few examples of Warmoth 7's out there. That does not bode well for such a large investment (almost 2k), especially when talking about having to buy all your hardware and getting the dang thing built.

2. The scale length thing really is quite odd. 28 and 5/8"? Or 25"? Funky.

3. Have you actually seen any pictures of the 7's put together? I mean, it's totally subjective, but I personally finally found some on the net and I thought "Wow that neck joint looks really uncomfortable and the body just looks a little bit... off".

My opinion? Get a Carvin or save up and get a KxK or BRJ. I went with the BRJ Jekyll 727... I know I won't be disappointed when it gets here in September.


----------



## GRRG_Djent (Jul 23, 2011)

These are very good points. I have some background in guitar building and modding. I was planning on just getting the parts, and setting in the neck and carving the heel out. And yea the scales they offer are wierd, I own 2 6 string baritones, one an ESP VB400 (27") and a custom build MH style (27.5") I just couldnt see going any longer. I dont know if i would mind a 25" 7 string, as its more like a PRS which i find super comfortable, and Im a fan of Dave Weiner and his guitars, but i have huge hands and fat fingers and even a 25.5 scale is tough to shred past the 17th fret. Hence why i use baritones. But i guess bottom line, it would be taking a chance. I have eyed the Carvin stuff and it sounds amazing by what i've found online and on this forum (Super helpful, thanks everyone) I just love the feel of a carved top and as far as i know carvin doesnt offer that in the 7 string line. And I dont want any 7 string without the John Petrucci Dimarzio combo pick-ups. Its a conundrum.


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 23, 2011)

Baritone. Fucking love it. Sounds monstrous.


----------



## HumanFuseBen (Jul 23, 2011)

that guitar looks amazing, but whats with the off-center truss rod cover?


----------



## Darkstar124 (Jul 25, 2011)

I'm very glad i found this thread. I've been contemplating who to do my custom 7 with, and warmoth was definitely up there. Can say they've been knocked down the list a bit.


----------



## eaeolian (Jul 25, 2011)

You know, I still don't understand why they just won't move their standard 7 string parts to 25.5" and 26.5" or 27". They'd sell a hell of a lot more of them.


----------



## 3amsleep (Jul 25, 2011)

HumanFuseBen said:


> that guitar looks amazing, but whats with the off-center truss rod cover?



yeah, that looks way off. I think I don't see screws, maybe it just slid.

By the way, i just listened to your band. niiiiceeeeeee music!, I really loved it. do you guys have an EP/LP/demo ?


----------



## 7 Strings of Hate (Jul 25, 2011)

HumanFuseBen said:


> that guitar looks amazing, but whats with the off-center truss rod cover?



it wasnt screwed down.


----------



## b7string (Jul 27, 2011)

GRRG_Djent said:


> Has anyone attempted to build, or played an already assembled 7 string warmoth guitar? I am looking at building a 7 string Carved top and am curious what other people have thought about them? Service, craftsmanship etc.



My first guitar assembly (don't really want to call it a build after seeing all the wonderful scratch builds on here) was a warmoth 7s, all walnut body, rosewood neck and board. 

I personally love the guitar. The 25" scale does not bother me at all, as I play a custom 24 most of the time anyways. I just use thicker strings to compensate (11 - 52 with a 62 on the B). Its the best feeling neck I've ever played, perfect size for me, its not razor thin, but its definitely not chunky. Their customer service was great at answering my questions. But in the end, with all the options I wanted, I didn't really save much money vs a JP7, but I got "my" guitar that way. Would I do it again? Honestly, no. I would just buy a JP7 or maybe save up for a daemoness or other higher-end custom and be done with it. But do I regret it? Definitely not. It plays amazing, sounds exactly like I wanted, Looks/feels exactly like I wanted, and turned out to be an excellent guitar. It has absolutely excellent fret access btw, and the neck joint isn't bad. I'm used to strat heels, and it feels no worse than one of those, only the heel starts further up the neck so its actually a little easier to get at those higher frets.

I have a/b'd it with a jp7 and I prefer the feel/playability of the warmoth over the jp. However I was never overly fond of the shape of the 7s. But if I close my eyes and just feel and listen, it is a great instrument.

Hope this was insightful.


----------



## GRRG_Djent (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks to everyone who have lent their advice and opinions. It is much appreciated. Glad i have somewhere to reach a wider range of musicians, each with their own perspectives and experiences. I am still considering the Warmoth build idea, and now, having found a local luthier, I am considering a Fanned fret 7 string (25.5 to 26.5 scale) with my prefered specs. I shall have to let you all know how it goes, as this will be my first custom guitar, and my first 7 string in quite a many years! But I am so excited with the endeavor, and to finally be close to owning a "lifer" guitar. And speaking of endeavor's, I am selling my Marshall 9200 power amp to aid in this costly persuit. Check my other posts. If you live in Canada, or B.C. for that matter, and am looking for a wicked power amp let me know. The ad link is posted within my thread. Thanks and best of luck on all your gear hunting


----------

